# 1-Cent-Auktionen



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 März 2013)

Es gibt zwischenzeitlich einige Portale dieser Art. Aber wie tauglich sind die Angebote, wie funktioniert die Nutzung? Aus eigenem Interesse habe ich mich nun einmal bei swoggi.de angemeldet. Um aber mitmachen zu können, muss man zuerst Bietpunkte kaufen.

Zugegeben, es ist nicht gerade einfach, unbedarft hinter das Geschäftsprinzip zu steigen. Hat man keinen Bedarf mehr an der Portalteilnahme, kann man sich das Guthaben wieder auszahlen lassen (abzüglich einer Verwaltungsgebühr, hier 15 €).

Neben dem, dass ich hier gern eine Diskussion zu dem Thema anstoßen möchte, habe ich natürlich auch gleich mal eine Frage:


> _[hat sich zwischenzeitlich erübrigt]_


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Zugegeben, es ist nicht gerade einfach, unbedarft hinter das Geschäftsprinzip zu steigen.


Jedenfalls macht das süchtig. Das ist noch so wie damals, zu den frühen Zeiten von 3-2-1-keins. Wenn man mal einige Zeit reingeschnuppert hat ist man recht bald fit. Gewinnen wird aber immer die Bank!

Man bietet und bietet und ... und jeder eingelöster Bietpunkt (die jeweils virtuellen Chips) kostet bares! Also muss man Bietpunkte billig dazu kaufen und dann kauft man und kauft und kauft und verbrät seine teuren Punkte über die protaleigenen Bietroboter. Der Preis des Artikels ist nicht alles, was das kostet. Da kommen noch teure Versandkosten dazu und natürlich die Kosten für die Bietpunkte. Ob der Artikel dann wirklich so sehr viel günstiger ist, dass die ganze Aufregung lohnt, kann man vor einem Zuschlag nicht erkennen. Wenn das Limit überschritten ist, steigt man aus und die verbratenen Bietpunkte verbleiben bei der Bank.

Hier ein Mitbewerber von swoggi, QuiBids:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Aus eigenem Interesse habe ich mich nun einmal bei swoggi.de angemeldet.


...und nun ohne Einkauf wieder abgemeldet. Meine 50 €uronen Einsatz sind natürlich futsch und zum Zuschlag war ich auch nicht gekommen, dafür aber um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Fazit: ...reine Glückssache, wenn man mal ein gutes Geschäft macht. Das Ganze ist ein Spiel mit echtem Geld, dass man vor der Teilnahme virtuell ummünzen muss. Verwendet man erst einmal das Spielgeld und ist man infiziert vom Habenwollen, dann sollte man seinen Einsatz gleich erst einmal abschreiben!

Bei den doch herzlich wenigen Angeboten und den zugleich vielen Bietern drängt sich für mich der Verdacht auf, dass man so ein Portal durchaus auch "moderieren" kann. Aber wie schon mein Chef schrieb:


Reducal schrieb:


> Gewinnen wird aber immer die Bank!


----------



## dvill (16 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Fazit: ...reine Glückssache


Das sind wenig verkappte Glücksspiele

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glücksspiel


> Der Einfluss des Zufalls kann bei Spielen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Bei den sogenannten reinen Glücksspielen wie z. B. Roulette, Craps oder Sic Bo hängt das Ergebnis ausschließlich vom Zufall ab.



die auf die Verpenntheit deutscher Behörden setzen und deshalb keine Erlaubnis einholen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glücksspielmonopol


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> die Verpenntheit deutscher Behörden


Ich glaube kaum, dass die wissen, das es sowas gibt. Im Fall swoogi.de handelt es sich ja auch um ein ausländisches Unternemen:



> Sophora Media Ltd
> 145 - 157 St John Street
> Londres EC1V 4PY
> United Kingdom


...und gebucht wird zur Verschleierung der Vermögenswerte über Exoten, wie PayPal, ClickandBuy, Sofortüberweisung.de oder die Kreditkarten damit man auch ja nichts merkt und verprellte Nutzer achselzuckend im Regen stehen.

Rüdigers Buchung bei PayPal ging übrigens über die


> Juniper Global (Der Empfänger dieser Zahlung ist *Nicht-US - verifiziert*.)


..wer auch immer das ist!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 März 2013)

So, meine Testauktion ist nun beendet. Ich hatte auf eine Küchenmaschine geboten.

Betrachtet man die Portalangaben, so fällt auf, das letztlich angeblich nur 101 Gebote abgegeben worden sein sollen. Das stimmt aber nicht! Zum einen weist Screenshot 1 eine höhere Gebotszahl auf als der 2. und zum anderen kann man die tatsächlichen Gebote anhand der 1-Cent-Schritte ausrechnen.

Die Maschine wurde letztlich für 28,90 € zzgl. 12,00 € Versandkosten verkauft. In den 28,90 € stecken aber 2890 Gebote als Einzelgebot und mit BidRobot. Das heißt, die 500-€-Maschine ging für knapp *3000 €* weg, weil jedes Gebot 1 € teuer war.

Das ist aber noch nicht alles - um an Bietpunkte zu gelangen, die nur einen Nennwert und sonst nichts haben, muss man an eine genügend hohe Anzahl gelangen. Diese wiederum bekommt man durch das Bieten auf Biet-Punkt-Pakete. Ein sehr günstiges Paket mit 100 Punkten zu 0,50 Cent ging für 2,09 € weg. Auch hier bedeutet das wieder, dass von der Bietergemeinschaft mehr als der Nennwert verbraten wurde. Ein anderes 100-€-Bietpunte-Paket erreichte übrigens 12,87 € - dafür wurden demnach gute 600 € von der Bietgemeinschaft in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2013)

Interessant:
Sophora Media Ltd
http://companycheck.co.uk/company/07202713/SOPHORA-MEDIA-LTD
Status Non trading
Registered date 25/03/2010
Company number 07202713

an derselben Adresse gibt es auch eine
SOPHORA MEDIA (UK) LTD

Status Dissolution (First Gazette)
Registered date 28/09/2011
Company number 07790447
["Copyright © Sophora Media (UK) Ltd" auf sophoramedia.com]


s.a.
http://forum.sat1.de/archive/index.php/t-18325.html

Dann lese ich da wiederum von einer "Juniper Global" (taucht auch bei Dir auf) aber immer von Herrn F.R.

Wer mag das sein?
und sagt Dir vielleicht zufällig der User Gandalf etwas, der auf Deinem screenshot zu sehen ist?



> Ich habe ein Bisschen durch die beendete Auktionen geschaut weil einen Benutzer "Gandalf" mir aufgefallen ist. Er ist überall dabei und bleibt bis zum Schluss um die Preise höher zu machen.


http://forum.sat1.de/archive/index.php/t-18325.html
9.8.2012

kuckste hier:
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&safe=off&site=&source=hp&q=site:swoggi.de gandalf

Eine "Juniper Global Ltd" gibt es:
"We are a serious Company located and registered in london, England supplying Gum Arabic in different grades and Sesame Seeds plus Hibiscus Flowers from Sudan."
(Handel mit Gummibäumen, Sesamsamen und Hibiskus)

Beim Namen des directors musste ich lachen.
http://www.tradekey.com/company/Juniper-Global-Ltd-4196126.html

und wo sitzt diese Samenbank?


> *Registered Office* 2nd Floor
> 145-157 St John Street
> London
> England
> EC1V 4PY


 
Die "Verantwortlichen" für Swoggi in anderen Ländern haben auch nette Namen, beispielsweise "Ano Nymous" als Inhaber der swoggi.it

http://www.websitelooker.com/ns/dns3.transnexis.net



> Swoggi è stato lanciato in Europa nel novembre 2009 dalla società Sophora Media con sede sociale in London.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2013)

Nachtrag: Die Firma ist NICHT aufgelöst. Zwar wurde quasi die "erste Stufe der Auflösung" bekannt gegeben, das wurde aber wieder aufgehoben. Etwas mehr dazu samt Namen steht hier
http://www.dellam.com/07202713-SOPHORA MEDIA LTD.html

oder hier
http://www.cdrex.com/sophora-media-ltd/board-3438624.html

oder hier
http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/

Hier die Verbindung zur "Juniper Global":
https://www.duedil.com/director/915001805/sun-yong-lam



> S* Y* L* is Singaporean and was born in 1972. His first directorship was in 2010 with Sophora Media Ltd - he was 37 years old at the time. Juniper Global (UK) Ltd is his most recent non-secretarial directorship where he holds the position of "Director". The company was established 2010.


Der andere Director ist ein 1974 geborener Inder.
http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/916337135

Sind die anderen Namen Erfindungen? Müsste man dann nicht die Denic informieren?


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2013)

Da wundert mich gar nichts mehr, dass die das mit der Steuer hier in D nicht so eng sehen - woher auch, woher sollen die wissen, wie das zu verwurschteln sei.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 März 2013)

Nabend und danke Aka, für die Grabungen. Ich für meinen Teil habe nun PayPal angesetzt und verlange den Einsatz zurück. Ist ne gute Übung, habe ich nämlich so noch nicht gemacht.



> Bei dem Angebot handelt es sich beim Kauf nicht erkennbar um in Deutschland genehmigungspflichtiges Glücksspiel, das aber irreführend und in anzunehmender Täuschungsabsicht beworben wird. Darüber hinaus wird trotz Erfüllung in Deutschland weder eine Umsatzsteuerabfuhr noch die Erhebung der Mehrwertsteuer dargelegt. Außerdem wird vermutet, dass in betrügerischer Absicht zur Gewinnerhöhung des Portalbetreibers technische und manuelle Manipulationen in die Bietvorgänge eingreifen.Dem Vertrag vom 12.03.2013 wird hiermitvorsorglich nach den Fernabsatzregeln des deutschen BGB wegen nicht vollständiger Erfüllung durch den Händler innerhalb der gesetzlichen 14tagesfrist widersprochen.


PayPal hat darauf erst mal so geantwortet:


> Der Konflikt aufgrund des Mangels "Erheblich von der Beschreibung abweichend" in Verbindung mit der Zahlung, die Sie am 12. Mrz 2013 an Juniper Global gesendet haben, wurde geöffnet.
> 
> Wir haben Juniper Global über Ihre Anforderung auf eine Rückzahlung in Höhe von 50,00 EUR informiert. Wenn Juniper Global der Rückzahlung zustimmt, wird der Fall geschlossen, sobald die Rückzahlung erfolgt ist.
> 
> Nachdem Sie einen Konflikt gemeldet haben, bietet Ihnen PayPal eine Plattform, auf der Sie direkt mit dem Verkäufer kommunizieren können. Wir benachrichtigen Sie per E-Mail, sobald der Verkäufer eine Antwort auf der Seite "Konfliktlösungen" einstellt.


 
Sollte ich den Betrag nicht freiwillig erstattet bekommen, werde ich der Lastschrift von PayPal widersprechen. Ich glaube kaum, dass PayPal sich eine leichtfertige Geldwäsche zusprechen lassen will.

Im Portal kann man den Account ebenfalls auflösen. Das habe ich erst einmal nicht gemacht, da ich ja noch was wieder zurück haben will und das geht anscheinend nur, während der Account noch offen ist. Dafür habe ich aber gem. den AGB um Schließung gebeten:


> *7. ANTRAG AUF RÜCKERSTATTUNG*
> 
> Möchte ein Nutzer sich den Gegenwert der auf Swoggi erworbenen Bietpunkte ausbezahlen lassen, so fällt eine Verwaltungsgebühr in Höhe von 15 Euro des zurückgezahlten Betrages an. Dieser Betrag dient der Deckung von Verwaltungskosten oder von Gebühren, die bei internationalen Überweisungen zwischen Swoggi und dem Nutzer anfallen. Jeder Antrag auf Rückerstattung zieht die Schließung und Auflösung des Benutzerkontos nach sich.


Dafür habe ich nun anscheinend in meinem Konto gleich 128 Premium-Bietpunkte gutgeschrieben bekommen, die haben einen theoretischen Wert von 64 €).



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ....sagt Dir vielleicht zufällig der User Gandalf etwas, der auf Deinem screenshot zu sehen ist?


Nein, aber es sind dort echt viele Leute bei vielen Auktionen immer dieselben. Sieht ganz so aus, als wären die von Berufs wegen dort. Auch was die gewonnenen Auktionen betrifft, zweifle ich an den "Siegern". Da veröffentlichen einige Fotos und die sind immer aus der gleichen Perspektive aufgenommen. Das ist freilich Unsinn, denn wer fotografiert sich schon mit einem gekauften Artikel? Wegen dem Gandalf kam ich auch auf diese schmale Brett:


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...dass man so ein Portal durchaus auch "moderieren" kann.
> 
> 
> > Außerdem wird vermutet, dass in betrügerischer Absicht zur Gewinnerhöhung des Portalbetreibers technische und manuelle Manipulationen in die Bietvorgänge eingreifen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (18 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Beim Namen des directors musste ich lachen.
> http://www.tradekey.com/company/Juniper-Global-Ltd-4196126.html


 
Bei dem Namen musste ich ebenfalls lachen, aber das ist ja nur ein Email-Kontakt des (angeblichen) Generalmanagers.
Aktuell sind im brit. HR zwei andere Personen als Directors eingetragen.
http://companycheck.co.uk/company/07203276/JUNIPER-GLOBAL-LTD#people


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 März 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Aktuell sind im brit. HR zwei andere Personen als Directors eingetragen.


Richtig, ein Sigaporianer und einer mit indisch klingendem Namen. Letzterer dürfte Grafiker sein.

PayPal hat übrigens meine Beschwerde und den Antrag auf Käuferschutz abgewiesen, da es sich bei der Zahlung um eine für virtuelle und immaterielle Güter (zum Beispiel Dienstleistungen, Geschenkgutscheine, Downloads und weitere nicht physische Güter) handelt. Dass die Zahlung aber (wie sich später heraus gestellt hatte) für eine verdächtige Leistung, die gegen die PayPal-Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen könnte, ausgeführt wurde, interessiert PayPal momentan nicht.

*Eine Frage an z. B. Händler hier:* ....was macht PayPal mit einer "geplatzen" Zahlung, also mit einer Rücklastschrift des Kunden? Wird diese dem Konto des Merchant wieder belastet?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 März 2013)

Auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, der Beitrag #8 im parallelen Forum Sat1:


			
				shadoww schrieb:
			
		

> ...für rein privatnutzer bringt es nichts..weil es auktionäre wie mich gibt, die ca. bei 1000-1500 € bietpunkte besitzen. Diese werden taktisch verteilt... also ich will auch nicht zu viel verraten


Soviel nur zur Frage von Aka-Aka zum Gandalf.

Wie kam ich eigentlich zu diesem Projekt? Über einen werbenden Partner, wie dem hier z. B.: http://www.konsumentenmagazin.org/top-tendenzen-fur-2012.php. Man beachte die postiven Kommentare der Leser, am Endes des Artikels. Als dort aber anscheinend Gegenwind aufschlug, wurde die Komemntarfunktion geschlossen:


			
				konsumentenmagazin.org schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kommentare sind wegen eingehender Spams geschlossen.


 


> Wie kam ich eigentlich zu diesem Projekt?


Um aber ganz genau zu sein, war das der hier: http://yourlifestyle24.net/?subid=012


----------



## BenTigger (19 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> was macht PayPal mit einer "geplatzen" Zahlung, also mit einer Rücklastschrift des Kunden?


 
Zuerst dich sicher sperren, dann bitterböse Briefe an dich senden wenn du weiterhin zurückbuchst und sich irgendwann fürchterlichst Ärgern, weil sie sich mit dir angelegt zu haben...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 März 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ... bitterböse Briefe...


 
BFS risk scharrt schon mit den Hufen! Was mich aber noch mehr interssiert - wenn die Rücklastschrift erfolgen würde, dann übernimmt augenscheinlich PayPal zuerst mal den "Schaden" und setzt später das Inkasso ein. PayPal ist doch aber kein Samariter! Die rechnen doch Zahlungsausfälle beim Händler auf oder irre ich mit dieser Annahme?


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Rüdigers Buchung bei PayPal ging übrigens über die
> 
> 
> > Juniper Global
> ...


Dann schreibt Aka-Aka:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann lese ich da wiederum von einer "Juniper Global" (taucht auch bei Dir auf) aber immer von Herrn *F.R.*


Was ist denn das? Die Denic verrät es uns:

http://www.ewhois.com/vipauktion.de/


> *Domain Whois record*
> 
> Queried whois.denic.de with "-T ace,dn swoggi.de"...
> Domain: swoggi.de
> ...


Saschas Glaskugel ist hier nicht nötig, wenn man erkennen möchte, dass die Telefonnummern in Frankfurt freilich ungültig sind.

*Vipauktion.de* ist übrigens ein Schwesterprojekt der Sophora Media Ltd.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...sagt Dir vielleicht zufällig der User Gandalf etwas, der auf Deinem screenshot zu sehen ist?


Von dem User gibt es sogar ein Foto aus der von ihm gewonnen Auktion, am 01.08.2012:





Dazu fällt mir dann gleich das hier wieder ein:


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...wer fotografiert sich schon mit einem gekauften Artikel?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 März 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sprerren den Account nicht, sondern es gibt eine Warnmeldung, dass man das Konto ausgleich solle. Ich habe nun aber den Account schon aufgegeben und die verbundenen Bankdaten entfernt, somit sind Lastschriften mangels Genehmigung nicht mehr möglich. Den Account gibt es aber weiterhin. Doch wenn ich dort z. B. aus einer eBayzahlung etwas empfange, dann rechnet PayPal das wahrscheinlich einfach auf. Warum machten die das nicht bei dem britischen Händler?



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> swoggi.de - Im Portal kann man den Account ebenfalls auflösen (nur per eMail).


Rückerstattung kommt angeblich wirklich. Bei mir sind das aber nur 3 € (nach Abzug der 15 € Bearbeitungsgebühr). Aber, was ist denn das?


			
				swoggi.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sie erhalten die Rückzahlung ungefähr innerhalb einer Woche auf Ihrem PayPal Konto (*wir haben im Moment ein erhöhtes Aufkommen an Erstattungen*, daher kann sich der Administrationsprozess etwas in die Länge ziehen).


 


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> PayPal - Die rechnen doch Zahlungsausfälle beim Händler auf oder irre ich mit dieser Annahme?


Irrtum, in der Tat! PayPal tritt mit der Buchung in Vorkasse und übernimmt dann das Forderungsmanagement aus eigenem Interesse. Aber stimmt das überhaupt? Wann erfolgt die Abtretung und auf welche Weise?

PayPal ist in der Sache völlig ignorant, die ziehen ihr Ding ohne Kompromisse durch. Jegliche Nebengeräusche sind denen völlig ballaballa. So Sachen, wie Antrag auf Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren, Schadenminderungspflicht usw., kennt der Potsdamer Support anscheinend gar nicht, jedenfalls kommt man über den nicht hinaus. Also werden BFS oder KSP demnächst aufschlagen müssen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> PayPal tritt mit der Buchung in Vorkasse und übernimmt dann das Forderungsmanagement aus eigenem Interesse. Aber stimmt das überhaupt? Wann erfolgt die Abtretung und auf welche Weise?


 
Diese Frage kann man doch sicher auch gleich an einen Mitarbeiter von PayPal richten, oder?


PayPal-Webhilfe schrieb:


> *Paypal ( Betrug? ) – Und nu ?*
> 
> ...ich arbeite bei PayPal und bin auf Ihr Problem aufmerksam geworden. Ich möchte Ihnen gerne helfen. Schreiben Sie mir bitte daher an ....., damit ich mit Ihnen in Kontakt treten kann. So können wir Ihr Problem hoffentlich schnell und unkompliziert lösen.


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2013)

Naja, ob der nach 3 Jahren hier noch mitliest?
Letztes mal angemeldet: 17.Mai 2010


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 März 2013)

Vielleicht ist ja die Benachrichtigungsfunktion per eMail eingeschaltet, da er/sie auch einen PN-Hinweis hat.


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2013)

Ok, DAS hattest du aber nicht erwähnt


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 März 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...was macht PayPal mit einer "geplatzen" Zahlung, also mit einer Rücklastschrift des Kunden?
> ...


...na dann mache ich doch hier an einem weihnachtlich verschneiten Ostersonntag gleich weiter.

PayPal hat zu den 50 zurück gebuchten €uro gleich mal 5 € Strafgebühr drauf geschlagen, obwohl meine Bank nur 3 € berechnet hat. Der Zugang zum PayPal-Account wird mit einem Hinweisfenster auf das Minus blockiert, kann aber über einen Umweg (Sicherheit und Schutz) erreicht werden.





Da ich alle Bankkonten aus dem Account entfernt habe, ist eine Lastshrift nicht mehr möglich - würde PayPal aber ohnehin nicht mehr machen. Nur Zahlungen dürfte ich keine mehr empfangen, die würden vermutlich aufgerechnet werden.

Gestern hat mich dann der Support angerufen. Unter Hinweis darauf, dass ich streiten will, war das Gespräch aber gleich beendet. Immerhin, sehr freundlich war der Supportler aus Kleinmachnow schon.

Heute dann die erste Drohmail mit Inkasso. Dabei frage ich mich schon, ob die überhaupt lesen, was der Kunde schreibt. Der eMailverkehr war von meiner Seite aus beendet und der Antrag auf sofortige Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren bereits gestellt. Der Übergabe an ein Inkassounternehmen wurde zuvor bereits mehrfach widersprochen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

Es gibt wohl noch einen Haufen mehr Klone von dieser Schweinerei: http://www.asteclick.com/
und interessant wäre natürlich ob der Chinese und der Inder nur Strohmännchen sind und wer vielleicht dahinter steckt?

und an Rüdiger: ich habe in einem anderen Fall mit payqual Ärger, meine Kreditkartenzahlung zurückbuchen lassen. Dann habe ich den payqual account gelöscht.
Danach war die Karte bei payqual irgendwie unbeliebt.....so 9 Monate vielleicht, neulich "musste" ich was mit payqual zahlen, da ging sie wieder.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

uppsala:
87.239.19.85
astavinta.com
asteclick.com
auktionclick.com
bidandclick.com
enchereclic.com
encherevip.com
encherevip.info
evip001.com
evip002.com
evip003.com
leiloesvip.com
subastaclick.com
vipauction.ca
vipauction.co.nz
vipauktion.se
vipml01.com

und auf 87.239.20.190 sitzen dann die anderen:

swoggi.at
swoggi.be
swoggi.co
swoggi.co.uk
swoggi.com
swoggi.com.br
swoggi.com.pt
swoggi.de
swoggi.es
swoggi.eu
swoggi.fr
swoggi.it
swoggi.net
swoggi.nl


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2013)

OT ...
Bei swoggi muß ich immer daran denken  >> klick <<


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

diese Patienten sollten in dem Bezug auch mal zum Aka Aka Arzt :
http://peakmediacom.com/


----------



## miguelnbg (31 März 2013)

Ich wünschte, ich hätte heute früh diese Webseite schon gekannt 
Bin auf die Betrüger rein gefallen und Juniper Global bekommt nun mit Hilfe von Paypal meine 50.-Euro.

http://www.swoggi.de ist eine Irreführende Website wo ich durch irreführende Werbung gelandet bin!
Erst war ich :
http://gutscheinz.com/swoggi-gutschein/
dann durch ein Link da:
http://www.konsumentenmagazin.org/top-tendenzen-fur-2012.php?v=cpstra_de_2011&a=95165&n=220883&fde=&fdn=&fdf=&k=
Angemeldet habe ich mich weil ich nur die kostenlose Bietpunkte testen wollte (• Gutschein-Code: VIP50 • Gutscheinwert: 50 Bietpunkte im Wert von 25 Euro)
habe aber gar nicht bemerkt dass die gleich 50,- Euro von mein Paypal Konto abgeschwatzt haben. Ich dachte die wollen nur wissen wie ich zahlen würde fals ich da was ersteigere...
Mein Tag ist im Arsch und mein Geld wahrscheinlich auch!!!

[Modedit by Hippo: Die 3 o/oo-Formatierung in zivilisierte Form gebracht...
Nächstes mal lösche ich so einen discokugelformatierten Beitrag!]


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

Einfach zurückbuchen, den painqual Paypal acc. schliessen und Ruhe ist! Ohne painqual Paypal lebt sichs besser.

[Modedit by Hippo: Korrekte Bezeichnungen verwenden, nicht jeder Leser ist Insider]


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

oy vey, wer nicht merkt was hier los ist: http://www.konsumentenmagazin.org/t...ra_de_2011&a=95165&n=220883&fde=&fdn=&fdf=&k=

und dann die Komentare liest




Kathrin
Sonntag, den Freitag 29 März 201310:01
Mir gefällt diese Website ganz furchtbar!!! Ich habe einen Macbook, einen iPod und sogar einen Fernseher für weniger als 50 Euros gewonnen! All das kostet normalerweise mindestens 3000! Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Emma!!! !!
und nicht merkt, dass alles Sockenpuppen sind,
der muss ja wohl leider das Zertifikat bekommen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (31 März 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> und dann die Komentare liest


Das mit dem Lesen ist immer so eine Sache, die einen haben die (Rosa)Brille auf und lesen nur das was sie wollen, andere haben die Brille nicht auf, und wieder andere lesen zwar, aber verstehen das gelesene nicht.

Und wenn dann auch noch *Geiz frißt Hirn* hinzu kommt ist alles zu spät.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 März 2013)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe mir alles gut durchgelesen und bin nicht wirklich auf den Dreck herein gefallen. Ich wollte nur testen, wie das funktiioniert und das war es mir die 50 € durchaus wert. Außerdem soll an diesem Beispiel auch die Rolle von PayPal getestet werden und beides zusammen scheint (für mich zumindest) erfolgreich zu sein.

Heute habe ich übrigens mein Restguthaben auf das PayPal-Konto erstattet bekommen - das waren abzüglich meines Einsatzes und der 15-€-Bearbeitungsgebühr dann noch 3 €. Als Referenztelefonnummer von Juniper Global wurde nun übrigens diese hier eingegeben: 



> +65 6531513098


 Und wo sitzt die Nummer? Hier: http://www.auslandsvorwahlen.net/de/prefix/183


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

Ja ich finde das auch wirklich gut solche Tests zu machen und dann die Resultate zu veröffentlichen. 50€ sind ja nun auch kein Weltuntergang, wenn man es sich leisten kann.
Trotzdem könnte man mal weiterpopeln wer da hinter steckt. Diese ganze Organisation, angefangen mit Spam und weitergehend mit Sockpuppets, die auf dubiosen Webseiten himmelhoch jauchzt, das ist alles nicht ein Chinese und ein Inder in Singapur, da ist mehr dahinter.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> PayPal hat zu den 50 zurück gebuchten €uro gleich mal 5 € Strafgebühr drauf geschlagen, obwohl meine Bank nur 3 € berechnet hat. Der Zugang zum PayPal-Account wird mit einem Hinweisfenster auf das Minus blockiert, kann aber über einen Umweg (Sicherheit und Schutz) erreicht werden.


Nach dem die 3-€-Zahlung von Juniper eingegangen ist, erscheint das Blokadefenster nicht mehr.



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... Zahlungen dürfte ich keine mehr empfangen, die würden vermutlich aufgerechnet werden.


So isses:



Nur gut, dass PayPal auch die Gastzahlung anbietet. Mit diesem nicht verifizerten Lastschriftverfahren hat man weiterhin eine Alternative, wenn das Hauptkonto "verschnupft" ist: https://cms.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/m...ntent_ID=ua/PrivacyWaxElv_full&locale.x=de_DE

Allerdings sollte man auch hier folgendes beachten:



			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> Als Gast können Sie PayPal aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht dauerhaft und nur in begrenzten Umfang nutzen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 März 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte man mal weiterpopeln wer da hinter steckt.


Aber gerne doch, für jeden Hinweis bin ich dankbar - mein Freund!

Ich wüsste zu gern, wie viele Leute sich zwischenzeitlich schon mit meinem Test beschäftigen müssen, erfahren werde ich es jedoch wohl nie. Zur Zeit wurschteln da neben mir die Fachabteilung bei PayPal, die Fraudabteilung der KSP Rechtsanwälte und die BaFin rum. Nebenher ist der Fall im Support gebunden und das Forderungsmanagement gestartet.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

hehehe  so ists recht! Wenn man den Burschis erstmal ihre Zahlungsmittel beschränkt, ist schon mehr gewonnen als hier nur zu warnen.

Find ich echt klasse von Dir! Aber ich glaube kaum, dass PP sich die Gelder von denen entgehen lassen will, wäre mal was neues....
Wie schon gesagt: ich hab noch einen Haufen Webseiten von denen gefunden, die ziehen das Weltweit durch, ich wette ich treffe einen von denen auf der tollen Messe in Malle im Mai


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2013)

miguelnbg schrieb:


> Erst war ich :
> http://gutscheinz.com/swoggi-gutschein/


Die Verantwortlichen dieser Seite könnte man doch durchaus mal darauf hinweisen, was man von swoggi hält. Du als Betroffener könntest anmerken, was einem alles passieren kann, wenn man so ein Unglück hat und die falschen Partner wählt. Man kommt dann z.B. in aka-akas elefantöses Giftschrankgedächtnis. Das tut erst einmal nicht weh, aber es kann auch unangenehm sein in so einem Elefantengedächtnis...

Auch die "Schweden" unter konsumentenmagazinwasauchimmerfürnschrott wurden sicherheitshalber mal als "interessant" abgespeichert. Irgendwie sagen mir die Namen auch was, aber ich komm noch nicht drauf...
("Schweden" in Anführungszeichen, da es auch ein Däne sein könnte und da sein Nachname auch anders geschrieben sein könnte, so wie in einer Domain, in der es ein "h" mehr gibt als bei R*) (dieses Geschreibsel soll nur mir als Gedächtnisstütze dienen oder einem, der ähnlich verquer denkt wie ich, also mir)

[...]
zur Eurowebtainemnt kann ich mich leider nicht äußern. Die Eurowebtainment sollte für Europas Cybercrimeermittler so etwas sein wie die Bahnhofsklos auf dem Hauptbahnhof einer Großstadt. Die Bahn ist natürlich nicht schuld daran, aber man weiß, dass es dunkle Ecken gibt. Daher ist eine gewisse Polizeipräsenz in der Nähe des Bahnhofsklos durchaus vertretbar und macht Sinn. Vielleicht mehr, als... sagen wir 'mal... in der Nähe des Doms.
Auch wenn meines Wissens derzeit kein aktuell verurteilter Betrüger die Eurowebtainment organisiert (kleiner Insiderwitz) und auch wenn die Leute, die heute Nordkorea für den Telefonmarkt fitmachen, bei der Europwebtainment nur "normale Besucher" waren (auch das ist ein kleiner Insiderwitz, aber diese Nordkoreageschichte finde ich gerade aktuell besonders witzig. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich diese Leute im Notfall gerade auf der richtigen Seite des Vorhangs befinden)(und nicht dafür bezahlen müssen, es witzig zu finden, für ihren Scheißdreck Werbung zu machen mit dem Foto des vor einem chinesischen Panzer stehenden Studenten in Peking) (ihr wisst sicher, welches Bild ich meine)
Wie gesagt: In meinem Elefantenhirn kann's ungemütlich werden.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

Dann sende ich erstmal lieber einen virtuellen Eierlikör nach Bayern, damit die Osterschmelze im Elefantenhirn noch etwas auftauendes bekommt.
Böse werden darf man bei dieser globalen Attacke von Abzocke auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> ... einen virtuellen *Eierlikör* ...


DAS könnte als Drohung aufgefaßt werden ...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (1 April 2013)

++++Eiermeldung++++Berühmtes Berliner Nilpferd Knorke in Likör ertrunken++++


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 April 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > BaFin
> ...


 
Die KSP Kanzlei interessiert der Kunde ihres Kunden gar nicht. Die bekommen angeblich bei Forderungsübergabe durch PayPal überhaupt nicht mitgeteilt, dass da was faul sein könnte und erfahren auch nichts von bestrittenen Forderungen durch den vermeintlichen Schuldner. Deshalb auch erwarten die immer nochmals einen Widerspruch, wenn man nicht zahlungswillig ist, auch wenn der schon bei PayPal vorliegt. Anträge auf sofortige Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren (ohne Inkasso) gehen damit total unter - sowas interessiert die beteiigten Firmen anscheinend gar nicht.

Die BaFin ist in Sachen PayPal nicht zuständig, leitet aber meine Anfragen und Hinweise weiter an die CSSF in Luxemburg.

Übrigens, PayPal ist und bleibt nicht unumstritten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paypal#Kritik


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 April 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Gestern hat mich dann der Support angerufen.


Soben erreichte mich schon wieder ein Anruf von PayPal. Da ich aber der Aufzeichnung des Gespräches widersprochen hatte, konnte man mir nicht sagen, was man wolle - das wars.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> interessant wäre natürlich ob der Chinese und der Inder nur Strohmännchen sind und wer vielleicht dahinter steckt?


 
Vielleicht solten wir die mal fragen:



> EUROTRUST CAPITAL PARTNERS LIMITED
> 145-157 ST JOHN STREET
> LONDON
> ENGLAND
> EC1V 4PW


Selbe Adresse in London, kommt von hier: http://www.england-insolvenz.com/


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (7 April 2013)

Als Director ist im britischen HR ist ein deutsch klingender Name eingetragen.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Als Director ist im britischen HR ist ein deutsch klingender Name eingetragen.


Einen Senior Mangager mit gleichem Nachnamen findet man auch auf der Kontaktseite, mit Bild: england-insolvenz.com/service/kontakt.html

Diese Firma hat womöglich gar nichts mit swoggi zu tun, außer der selben Anschrift. Kann ja mal pasieren, zumal man sich seine Nachbarn nicht aussuchen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

Es gibt neben P.B. auch einen P.E.B., Jahrgang 1943. Ein Namenszwilling dieses P.E.B. hat eine Firma in München.
P.B. von der *EUROTRUST CAPITAL PARTNERS LIMITED ist Jahrgang 1944.*

P.E.B. ist director der

INGENIO BUSINESS STRATEGY CONSULTANTS LTD
8 Cannon House
Cannon Drive
London
E14 4AS

zuvor war der director ebenfalls ein Deutscher, DR.PETER W*, Adresse 36 AEGEAN APARTMENTS 19 WESTERN GATEWAY LONDON E16 1AR


Die Beziehung der beiden ist unklar.
Eine Beziehung zur swoggi sehe ich nicht, aber das hat Reducal ja auch schon konstatiert...


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2013)

Steueroasen, wo man nur schaut!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

ja, z.B. in Baar


> VipAuktion (http://auktionen.vipauktion.de) Affilixx RankAffilixx Rank 2
> Betreiber von VIPauktion ist *Sophora Media Ltd mit Geschäftssitz in Baar*. Das operative Geschäft sowie der Kundenservice werden in jedem Land Europa?s in dem Sophora Media Ltd. aktiv ist spezifisch durchgeführt. Wir streben die europäische
> Netzwerk: TradeTracker - PPS: 21,00 €, Monatl. Verdienst: keine


Es gibt keine passende Firma in Baar, aber das steht da sicher nicht zufällig.

vielleicht....


wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> diese Patienten sollten in dem Bezug auch mal zum Aka Aka Arzt :
> http://peakmediacom.com/


 

----- Kurzzusammenfassung für Schnellleser -----

Es gibt eine deutliche Spur von London nach Baar und zwar zu einer Firma "Peak Mediacom SA", deren GF ein in London ansässiger Franzose ist. Deren Londoner Adresse ist identisch zur Adresse der Sophora und der "Raffles Media".

------------------------------------------------


Der Weg dorthin sei hier skizziert:


Der Aka-Aka-Arzt liest dann dort 'was von BAAR



> Peak Mediacom
> Online Marketing made in Switzerland Switzerland
> Neuhofstrasse 3A
> CH-6340 Baar
> Switzerland


 
und stutzt. Und sucht gleich mal im Medizinschrank...

zefix! Ein Franzmann!

(sinnvollerer Link)

was findet er da?
http://website.informer.com/Peak MediaCom.html



> Company: Peak MediaCom
> Address: Jochen Kxxx () *145 - 157 St John Street London*, London EC1V 4PY GB
> Most popular domain of this owner:
> encherebox.com - EnchereBOX augmente votre pourvoir d'achat !


 
soso. Der Herr K. verwendet übrigens in seiner Mailadresse den Begriff "gandi" (Gandalf???)
edit: Nöö, das hat mit dem Hoster GANDI zu tun, siehe hier) (J.K. war Inhaber der swoogi.com [nicht swoggi])

Es gibt auch eine Peak Mediacom Ltd in London. Director ist identisch zur schweizerischen Peak Mediacom. Und führt u.a. zu einer Raffles Media.


Die Adresse der Peak Mediacom lautet laut Register:

Raffles Media
91 Peterborough Road
London
England
SW6 3BU

(Die Adresse 91 Peterborough Road, gehört u.a. zu einer großen Managementagentur für Künstler, dort gibt es aber auch eine Managementagentur für große Events ["Examples vary from the renowned Monaco Grand Prix to the elite Cannes Film Festival, MTV Awards and the Oscars Vanity Fair party."]) (auch das berühmte Festival auf der Isle of Wight wird von denen organisiert)


Die Adresse der Raffles Media ist wiederum...

*2nd Floor*
* 145-157 St John Street*
* London*
United Kingdom
EC1V 4PY


Spätestens jetzt wäre es Zeit für eine Visualisierung dieses Kuddelmuddels. Weil sich so vieles wiederholt ist das relativ unkompliziert 

Also noch einmal: Der französische Geschäftsführer der schweizerischen "Peak Media" wohnt laut schweizerischem Handelsregister in London und es gibt auch eine Beziehung zu einer anderen Firma in der Schweiz (Reef Interactive, Adresse in London wiederum identisch), deren spanische Verwaltungsrätin sitzt in Lausanne. (Hintergründe zu dieser Firma)
(übrigens ist Reef Interactive Ltd der frühere Name der Raffles Media in London)(bis 12.5.11)

Das ist die Globalisierung 


??? Raffles Media. Die schauen doch alle ganz nett aus....
sind die das???
http://rafflesmedia.tumblr.com/

Referenzen: Zalando, Groupon,...
http://www.rafflesmedia.com/references/

Es gibt auch eine "Raffles Media" in Singapore:

Raffles Media & Arts Management Pte. Ltd. in 10 ANSON ROAD Downtown Singapore 79903 Singapore.


Die Aufarbeitung dieses chaostheoretischen Inputs überlasse ich anderen. Bin etwas krank zur Zeit und ein bis oben hin verschnupft-verschleimtes Hirn arbeitet nicht so wirklich gut.

Vielen lieben Dank an wrdlbrmpfts für den wertvollen Hinweis, der meine Chaosmühle etwas geschmiert hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

So. Jetzt schaffe ich's mit einem einzigen Link. Danke an die Kollegen in UK
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?p=26394405
(siehe posting von cyberbob)
(die Verbindung zu swoggi findet sich über die Telefonnummer, die zur Sophora führt)
(so ist das halt mit der Chaostheorie, am Ende lässt sich immer alles ganz einfach erklären...)

Swoggi ist also ein Nachfolgeprodukt einer Clique von jungen französischen Elitestudenten? So oder so ähnlich.

schon 2010 in der Welt:
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/vermischtes/article7442258/Wenn-das-Bieten-zur-Abzocke-wird.html

wer französisch spricht:
http://www.paperblog.fr/4107650/l-association-d-aide-aux-victimes-de-swoggi-encheres-vip-et-bidfun/


-----

Nachtrag: Möglicherweise ist die Spur nach Singapore eine Sackgasse. Es gibt eine Werbeagentur aus Singapore, die für die "Raffles Media" eine Kampagne gemacht hat. Dabei ging es um eine Zeitschrift für indische Lebensart. Kann also sein, dass die Firmen irgendwie gar nichts mit den Auktionen zu tun haben.

Ich glaube, dass es eine französische Firma ist und dass es Vorgänger gibt wie mistergooddeal.
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=mistergooddeal.com&verbose=1


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2013)

Also ist alles in allem zumindest Steuerhinterziehung bei deutschen Kunden, die z. B. über PayPal einzahlen. Wieso sollte nun Rüdiger den Betrag an PayPal zahlen müssen? Nur weil die das leichtfertig dem anonymen Portalanbieter vorgestreckt haben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

Wie? Rüdiger soll Paypal helfen, Steuerhinterziehung zu ermöglichen? Oder wie? Das darf Rüdiger doch gar nicht. Ist er doch ein ehrlicher Steuerzahler, oder?
Anders formuliert: Wie würde sich die Position von Paypal gegenüber den deutschen Steuerbehörden verändern, wenn man Paypal qualifiziert informieren würde, welche Anhaltspunkte es dafür gibt, dass hier womöglich Steuern hinterzogen werden?

Ich zitiere mal den Bundesfinanzhof:


> „Gehilfenvorsatz liegt vor, wenn der Gehilfe die Haupttat in ihren wesentlichen Merkmalen kennt und in dem Bewusstsein handelt, durch sein Verhalten das Vorhaben des Haupttäters zu fördern; Einzelheiten der Haupttat braucht er nicht zu kennen. Ob der Gehilfe den Erfolg der Haupttat wünscht oder ihn lieber vermeiden würde, ist nicht entscheidend. Es reicht, dass die Hilfe an sich geeignet ist, die fremde Haupttat zu fördern oder zu erleichtern, und der Hilfeleistende dies weiß. Unter dieser Voraussetzung ist der Vorsatz selbst dann nicht in Frage gestellt, wenn der Gehilfe dem Täter ausdrücklich erklärt, er missbillige die Haupttat.“


(21.01.04, Az XI R 3/03)

Also für Rüdiger dürfte die Sache klar sein: Er macht sich ja geradezu strafbar, wenn er zahlt. Oder?

Oho, oho, was sagt wohl die Rechtsabteilung von Paypal dazu?
(Das is natürlich alles rein hypothe-thi-dings, ihr wisst schon)

Aber wer ist denn für Paypal zuständig?



> Betreiberin der Website www.paypal.de:
> PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A.
> 22-24 Boulevard Royal
> L-2449 Luxembourg
> ...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (7 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Aka-Aka-Arzt liest dann dort 'was von BAAR


 
Typisch Aka-Aka, der gibt erst Ruhe, nachdem auch der letzte Winkel eines Rattenlochs ausgeleuchtet wurde.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...was sagt wohl die Rechtsabteilung von Paypal dazu?


Gar nichts, an die ist nicht mal ranzukommen über eingeschaltete Behörden.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber wer ist denn für Paypal zuständig?


In Deutschland niemand, nicht einmal die BaFin, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/1-cent-auktionen.41944/page-3#post-363598 (CSSF auch erwähnt).


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 April 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Soben erreichte mich schon wieder ein Anruf von PayPal. Da ich aber der Aufzeichnung des Gespräches widersprochen hatte, konnte man mir nicht sagen, was man wolle - das wars.


Und schon wieder ein Anruf. Dieses Mal habe ich aber der Aufzeichnung zugestimmt. Wie sonst sollte ich die entsprechenden Aktenzeichen der mir nahestehenden Behörde transportieren? Der Inhalt des bisherige eMailverkehrs ist lt. dem Gesprächsführer bislang gar nicht in den Vorgang eingeflossen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2013)

Nuja, mal sehen, wie Paypal mit seinem netten Kunden aus Lyon (hihi) umgeht.

Hat Spaß gemacht, die Recherche. Habe noch niemals französisch gesprochen bei einer Recherche. _La vie quotidienne vous rend plus intelligent_!


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nuja, mal sehen, wie Paypal mit seinem netten Kunden aus Lyon (hihi) umgeht.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht, die Recherche.


Auch im Namen von Rüdiger bedanke ich mich bei Aka-Aka. Für die interessierten Mitleser:  per PN hatte Aka den Auftrag angenommen, sich um die Herkunft der Hinterleute zu kümmern. Ihm war es gelungen, den Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass _*swoggi*_ kein britisches sondern ein französisches Projekt ist, dessen Herkunft über England die Schweiz und Singapore lediglich verschleiert wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2013)

Nuja, Singapore könnte doch passen, aber das prüfe ich gerade...

Ph* A*
9 Raffles Pl, #27-01 Republic Plaza
Singapour 048619
SINGAPORE

"Raffles" ist der Namensgeber der "Raffles Media", siehe z.B. hier, gemeint ist damit Sir Thomas Stamford Bingley Raffles, das ist der Stadtgründer von Singapore!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Stamford_Raffles

Es gibt da z.B. eine Webseite toorista.com - ein (früherer?) Inhaber der Seite hat denselben Namen
http://www.infositeweb.com/domain/www.toorista.com/

Aktueller Inhaber ist jedoch ein anderer Franzose, ebenfalls mit einer gut bekannten Adresse in London:
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=toorista.com&verbose=1
[ --> Keep Essentials Ltd]

das ist aber noch etwas unklar... würde aber auch dazu passen, dass der Swoggi-Chef einst in Singapore tätig war. Vielleicht findet ja doch jemand den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Geschäftsführer aus Singapore und dem Franzosen. Wirklich wichtig ist das wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2013)

Hmm. Es gibt da bei der Sophora eine Inderin mit Wohnsitz angeblich in Singapore. Sie ist ein Jahr jünger als der Franzose. Dann gibt es bei Juniper zwei seltsame Personen, eine ist Jahrgang 1970, die andere Jahrgang 1956. Das führt alles - wie schon erwähnt - zu irgendwelchen Samen und Kräutern.
Es handelt sich um eine rätselhafte Firma mit teils sudanesischen Wurzeln. Macht Sinn, denn einer der Namen führt zu einer weiterein Limited, die u.a. in einem wenige Tage alten Artikel aus Äthiopien erwähnt wird, weil sie große Mengen bestimmter Sesamsamen kauft. Und zwar 10.000 Tonnen pro Jahr! (http://www.thereporterethiopia.com/...sed-to-buy-some-ten-thousand-tonnes-of-sesame) (warum um Himmels Willen vermittelt die britische Botschaft einer Firma einen Deal über 10.000 Tonnen Sesamsamen aus Äthiopien für den chinesischen Markt im Auftrag einer Firma mit sudanesischem Hintergrund? Globalisierung ist pervers... Ok, anderes Thema...)

Da kann ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen, möglicherweise wurde die Firma ja als Mantel weiter verkauft. Oder da steckt etwas völlig abartiges hinter allem.


-----


zurück zu etwas anderem, was mir komischerweise gar nicht aufgefallen ist...

*Impressum*
Sophora Media Ltd
145 - 157 St John Street
*Londres* (französisch, sic!) EC1V 4PY
United Kingdom
Sitz der Gesellschaft: London
Handelsregistereintrag: *07209689 *


07209689 ist die Registernummer der *Juniper Global *(und eben nicht die der Sophora)

Das heißt: Den Inhaber der swoggi.de *gibt es nicht!*

https://www.duedil.com/company/07209689/juniper-global-uk-ltd



> Sun Yong Lxx [Beruf: Buchhalter] is Singaporean and was born in 1972. His first directorship was in 2010 with Sophora Media Ltd - he was 37 years old at the time. Juniper Global (UK) Ltd is his most recent non-secretarial directorship where he holds the position of "Director". The company was established 2010.


http://www.creditgate.com/company_information/juniper global uk ltd.aspx



> *Company Name: *
> *JUNIPER GLOBAL UK LTD*
> *Type: *
> *Limited*
> ...


 
Der Franzose betreibt seine Geschäfte in Deutschland mit einer nicht existierenden Firma. Wie kann eine nicht existierende Firma für ihre Geschäfte in Deutschland Steuern zahlen?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (11 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ja, z.B. in Baar
> 
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank an wrdlbrmpfts für den wertvollen Hinweis, der meine Chaosmühle etwas geschmiert hat.


 
Den lieben Dank gebe ich aber dreimal zurück! Ganz grosse Klasse die Recherche, lieber AkaAka,  ich glaube da kommt noch mehr bei raus
Im Endeffekt sollte vor dieser wirklich perfiden Abzocke so laut gewarnt werden, bis die Franzosen die Arschwalt-Karte ziehen und die Recherche vor ein Landgericht zerren, das wäre der perfekte Streisand Effekt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2013)

[gelöscht, da ein Beleg derzeit unauffindbar ist, weil mir das entsprechende Suchwort nicht einfälllt]
[lobidz hieß das... (rudimentär noch hier zu sehen) das Stichwort ist: monstermob --> Düsseldorf Connection]
[siehe auch diese Beschwerde aus 2006]
[da es aber keine bisher ersichtliche Verbindung gibt, lasse ich die komplizierte Erklärung, bis ich die Verbindung finde. Denn wenn es sie gibt, finde ich sie auch]
Stichwort:

MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT AND GAMING APPLICATIONS LIMITED
Firmengründer: Newhaven Nominees Limited
40 GERRARD STREET, London
(deutsche Fassung: Flinger Str. 11, Düsseldorf --> Düsseldorf Connection)


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 April 2013)

Stimmt das riecht irgendwie sehr ähnlich. Meine Güte, was für ein feines Näschen  und was für ein Langzeitgedächtnis! Vor allem der wayback link, das hat schon einen sehr ähnlichen Geschäftsmodell-Charakter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2013)

und Lyon würde auch passen. Aber, wie gesagt: ich finde nur junge, partyfreudige Franzosen (und nette kleine Französinnen  ) um die "Raffles Media", angeführt vom Philippus aus Lyon.


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...onen-teure-klicks-fuer-nichts_aid_959169.html


> Jedes kurz vor Auktionsablauf abgegebene Gebot verlängert die Auktion um meist 30 Sekunden und zwingt die User damit, ständig weiterzubieten. Da ein gezieltes Bieten so kaum möglich ist, stufte Baden-Württemberg Centauktionen sogar als Glücksspiel ein und verbot mehrere Anbieter.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (21 April 2013)

Der Atikel ist für focus ganz gut gemacht, ich staune fast. Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben, es gibt wohl noch mehr solcher Abzocker als ich dachte.

schaumermal:
500bidz.com
bidfun.de
cebifox.de
centgebote.tv
quibids.com
swoggi.de
wellbid.de
winnypenny.com

500bidz.com is based out of Vauxhall, New Jersey and is owned by Solv Partners Inc. Any inquires should be directed through our contact us page. 

cebifox und centago gehören auf jeden Fall zusammen!
Name: Engelhardt Janett
Organisation: Centago UG (haftungsbeschrankt)
Address: Bonatstrasse 54
PostalCode: 99947
City: Muhlhausen
CountryCode: DE
Phone: +49.3601855528
Fax: +49.3601851790
Email: [email protected]
Changed: 2011-02-04T16:25:06+01:00


gaanz toll auch wellbid.de: http://www.wellbid.com/info/operator.html
Die Gesellschaft Welmory Limited mit dem Firmensitz auf Zypern in Nikosien P.C. 1065 Arch. Makariou III, 2-4/703, gegründet nach dem Recht von Zypern, registriert im Gesellschaftsregister unter der Nummer HE 245903 durch das Ministerium für Handel, Industrie und Tourismus von Zypern, Höhe des Stammkapitals: 1 001 000 EUR (eine Million ein Tausend Euro), VAT: CY 10245903 , stellt die Artikel zur Auktion aus und trägt volle Verantwortung für ihre Lieferung.

Tel: +35722030545

centgebote.tv
[admin-c] fname:             Thomas
[admin-c] lname:             Noack
[admin-c] org:               ProENO GmbH
[admin-c] address:           Wigandstaler Strasse 3
[admin-c] city:              Berlin
[admin-c] pcode:             13086
[admin-c] country:           DE
[admin-c] state:             DE
[admin-c] phone:             +49-30-87338427
[admin-c] email:             [email protected]
[admin-c] protection:        B
[admin-c] updated:           2012-09-19 14:54:34

dazu gehört wohl noch
centgebote.de
centgebote.tv
jetzt-viel-sparen.de
kopino.com
kopino.de
loogaloo.com
loogaloo.de
Organisation: PIXELX
Address: Pixel X e.K.
Address: Kuhstrasse 26-27
PostalCode: 38100
City: Braunschweig
CountryCode: DE
Phone: +49-531-88616-0
Fax: +49-531-88616-16
Email: [email protected]
Changed: 2012-04-04T11:10:24+02:00

oy vey, das ist wieder Futter für Dr. AkaAka


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2013)

auf den ersten Blick gibt's nur für die deutschen Firmen klare Registereinträge. Interessant ist die Stellungnahme auf bidfun.de zum Thema "Glücksspiel"


> Ist das ein Glücksspiel oder eine Lotterie?
> Nein. Ein Glücksspiel oder eine Lotterie würde ein zufälliges Element beinhalten, von denen es hier absolut keine gibt: Das Verfahren zur Abgabe von Geboten hängt allein von den Handlungen der an der Auktion beteiligten Bieter ab. Im Gegenteil, die Strategie ist entscheidend, und die Benutzer mit guten Strategien gewinnen tatsächlich häufiger als es möglich wäre, wenn die Ergebnisse durch Zufall zustande kämen.


Eine durchaus diskutable Ansicht.


> Der Service BidFun wird von Naxopresence UK Ltd angeboten, einer Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in England, eingetragen unter der Nummer 6882077.
> Registrierter Gesellschaftssitz:
> New Bond House
> 124 New Bond Street
> ...


 
(zuvor:
Eingetragener Firmensitz geändert am 26 Juli 2011 von:
Mayfair House 14-18 Heddon Street
London
London
W1B 4DA)
(dazu passend hate der Missjöööh auch eine NAXOPAY Ltd)


Soso. Es gibt unzufriedene Kunden und einen Namen (geboren am 23. 3. des hier angegebenen Jahres). Im Handelsregister fehlen aktuelle Zahlen zur Firma. Der Geschäftsführer ist identifizierbar. Hier eine französische Diskussion.

Erionnert mich irgendwie an die anderen Franzosen...
s.a.
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=batchmoneytransfers.com&verbose=1

mehr Stoff zum Wühlen:
http://host.robtex.com/smtp.oxado.com.html#shared
auch Missjöööööh hat eine französische Firma
http://whois.domaintools.com/oxado.com

Oxado ist spannend - daher kenne ich den Namen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2013)

Wellbid hat folgende exakte Adresse in Zypern:



> Arch. Makariou III 2-4
> Capital Center, 7th floor
> Flat/Office 703
> Nicosia
> ...


Dieser seltsame Fehler "Nikosien" - erst dachte ich, das wäre eine Spur nach Frankreich (ähnlich wie "Londres" bei swoggi) - aber das Adjektiv heißt im Französischen (vermutlich) nikosian und nicht nikosien.
edit: Frau aka sagt gerade, dass "Nikosia" auf Französisch "Nicosie" heißt und demnach das männliche Adjektiv "nicosien" - das passt aber auch nicht zu "Nikosien")

Dafür gibt es hier einen Namen:
http://whois.domaintools.com/10forintert.com

Dieser Herr (der nur Strohmann/Anwalt ist) ist (möglicherweise) Geschäftsführer (mindestens) zweier Firmen in 1065 Nicosia, nämlich
IMPERIAL TRADING COMPANY LIMITED
JAZROSE ENTERPRISES LIMITED

Die Anschrift passt und das führt zu Firmengründern in Zypern (jaja, jene Mitschuldigen an von uns gestopften Milliardenlöchern...)
-->
http://www.paplyclaw.com/team
Anklicken: Hat in Paris studiert.

"D. is a regular speaker at international conferences in Cyprus and abroad on International Tax Planning and Corporate Law."

Ich glaube, das bedeutet übersetzt, dass er Steuerhinterziehungsexperte ist. Ääääh, sorry, Steuer*optimierungs*experte meinte ich selbstverständlich - nicht.

In der Kanzlei gibt's noch einen Chef, den Herrn D. P. (nicht verwandt mit diesem Schalker Verteidigertier, as far as I know). Dieser Herr D.P. stand früher auf so Seiten wie "firma-ausland.de". Er wurde als Partneranwalt angegeben z.B. von Firmen wie der "London Consulting" (--> Herr J.-B., ins-cash.com usw.). Interessant vielleicht, dass vor vielen Jahren auf deren Seiten ein Link zu auktionsideen.de stand (mehr zu denen hier). Ob das etwas bedeutet, weiß ich nicht. Einfach mal schauen, was die Herren von ins-cash heute so treiben?!
(Da stimmt was nicht. Entweder diese Referenz wurde getürktgriecht?zypert? oder es gibt zwei Anwälte mit exakt gleichem Namen)

(es scheint auch eine schwache Spur in Richtung Singapore zu geben - über diesen Anwalt, der neben einigen Casinoseiten offenbar auch im Zusammenhang mit einer Lawfirm genannt wird, die aus Singapore kommt. Passt doch zu offshoreleak, oder?)

zuzrück zu deren Webseite... warum werden die AGB in deutsch auf por1centimo.com/rules.html angezeigt?

---

es gibt Firmen in Tschechien/Slowakei, die gehören Holdings in Zypern von der gleichen Kanzlei (findet sich über Google) (dies nur als Beispiel ohne Zusammenhang).
Falls mal in diese Richtung etwas auffällt: Das machen auch die Russen ganz gerne. Aber das heisst nichts, ist nur eine weitere Idee.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 April 2013)

Jetzt muss es halt doch mal raus: "PayPal ist doof!"

Seit Wochen ruft der Support (außer Sonntags) jeden Tag gegen 09:10 Uhr bei mir an. Während alles bereits gesagt und per eMail geschrieben wurde, wollen die immer ein Gespräch, verweisen aber darauf, dass es aufgenommen wird. Will man dies nicht, wird das Gespräch beendet.

Die PayPal-Support-Nummern sind in meinem Telefon auf einmer Sperrliste. Den Anruf bekomme ich lediglich als "unbeantwortet" signalisiert aber PayPal erreicht mich nicht, es klingelt nicht mal. Penetrant ist deren Dialer schon und warum die nicht endlich über das Inkasso daher kommen, frage ich mich nun auch schon lange.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (25 April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit der Alternative: "Sie zeichnen auf? Ich auch!" Das habe ich schon ein paarmal angewandt und jetzt gibts zwei Mitschnitte.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 April 2013)

...unnötig, schade um meine Zeit und die erforderrliche Energie in der Sache! Ich hatte ein sehr aufführliches Gespräch mit einem Supportler geführt und das führte zu nichts. Meinen Wunsch auf schriftliche Auseinandersetzung ignoriert man bei PayPal beharrlich, statt dessen sollen Kunden telefonisch weich geklopft werden - abe nicht mit mir!

Ich weiß ja wohin die Reise geht, habe sowas täglich auf dem Schreibtisch! PayPal übergibt meinen Fall als Hülle (ohne Inhlat) irgendwann ans Inkasso, ich schätze nächsten Monat. Die versuchen es dann auch erst wieder telefonisch und dann gibt es eine erste schriftliche Mahnung. Da zwischenzeitlich gegen PayPal eine Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige mit mir als Zeugen vorliegt, habe ich natürlich eine Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige bei der Polizei. Diese schicke ich dann mit einem kurzen Widerspruch an das Inkasso und die buchen das dann wieder an PayPal aus. Strafrecht sticht Zivilrecht, das wars!

Ob PayPal jemals wieder von sich hören lassen wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wahrscheinlich machen die sogar wieder das zwischenzeitlich gesperrte Konto auf und setzen den Saldo auf null aber ich werde mich hüten, es wieder für Zahlungseingänge zu bedienen. Wenn es offen ist, werde ich es sang und klanglos löschen, da das im jetzigen Stadium nicht geht.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (27 April 2013)

Ja sich endgültig von painqual zu befreien, kann ich nur unterstützen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 April 2013)

PayPal verweist bei seiner Forderung stets auf die Geschäftsbedingungen, die man als Nutzer akzeptiert hatte. Die Zahlung ging in meinem Fall an die Juniper Ltd. raus, in dem PayPal in Vorkasse trat. So weit so gut! Im Nachhinein stellte sich aber heraus, dass der Händler, den die britische Juniper bedient eigentlich er/sie/es selbst ist, eben die Anbieterin von Swoggi.de, die Sophora Media Ltd.

Während des Leistungsbezugs, also mitten im Geschäftsablauf, wurde bekannt, dass die Zahlung gutgläubig für ein womöglich inkriminiertes System, bereit gestellt wurde. PayPal schreibt, dass man sich mit dem Händler einigen soll. Doch der Händler ist weitestgehend anonym - er bedient nach außen hin britische Firmen für das Angebot, nutzt ein singaporianisches Konto für den Empfang der PayPal-Zahlung und ist eigentlich ein Franzose in/bei Lyon.

PayPal hat die Möglichkeit, sich die Forderung beim Händler zurück zu holen, wenn sich die Zahlung des Kunden als Irrtum heraus gestellt hat. Doch PayPal macht das erst einmal nicht, dort stellt man sich auf den Standpunkt, nur der Zahlungsbote zu sein. Und wie war das in frühen Zeiten mit Überbringern schlechter Nachrichten noch mal? Hier sehe ich das ähnlich - PayPal hatte schon vor der Zahlung von mir in mindestens einem weiteren Fall den selben Ärger und auch die gleichen Hinweise auf die Verfehlungen des Anbieters. Doch PayPal hat auch damals schon die Zeichen klar ignoriert.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Mai 2013)

Ich wollte es zwar nicht aber heute war (wie erwartet) ein Inkassobrieflein von BFS risk da. Zusätzlich zu dem Brief, der gestern abgesendet wurde, erhielt ich heute Nacht auch noch eine eMail, in der bereits an die Inkassoforderung, die erst heute Vormittag zugestellt wurde, erinnert worden ist. Kurzer Widerspruch mit Unterschrift und eine Kopie der Bescheinigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige in einer PDF gingen natürlich umgehend per eMail raus.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (22 Mai 2013)

referral spam heute frisch:
http://megabargains24.com/DE/?KW=DSP4WM&CAMP=IT_2&ADGRP=economia


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2013)

Das wäre madbid.de / madbid.com von der


> Marcandi Ltd.
> The Courtyard
> High Street Chobham
> Surrey GU24 8AF
> ...


Lustig auch das hier:


> *2.6 Nutzer aus den USA*
> 
> Einwohner der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika ist es strengstens untersagt sich zu registrieren.


Warum wohl? Und warum geht in D niemand ernsthaft gegen diesen Unfug vor?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2013)

Der GF von Marcandi ist eine durchaus interessante Person...



> Founded MadBid.com in 2008
> * Raised £4m equity financing from Atomico Ventures - the venture company of the Skype founders
> * In 2010 MadBid.com won the Ecommerce category of Guardian's Tech and Media Invest -awards.
> * MadBid.com was also a finalist in the eCommerce Awards in the innovation category
> ...


Kritik gab es u.a. in einem BBC-Artikel
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7793054.stm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/jan/28/penny-auction-websites



> How penny auction websites can leave you with a hole in your pocket


(Wie Pennyauktionen ihnen ein Loch in die Brieftasche reißen können)

Diese jungen Banker brauchen halt neue innovative Möglichkeiten, den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen...


----------



## kioto (3 Juni 2013)

Das diese Pennyauktionen Abzocke sind ist ja klar und das die Gesetzgeber nichts dagegen tun ist ja auch sehr traurig aber ganz normal in der heutigen Zeit.

Aber was der TE hier macht ist ja keinen Deut besser. Er weiß das es Abzocke ist registriert sich trotzdem und verballert da 50 EUR. Dann meldet er bei Paypal nen Konflikt an und da er dort nicht das Geld wiederbekommt bucht er das einfach zurück!? Gehts noch? Zu Recht leitet Paypal ein Mahnverfahren ein!

Wäre das gleiche als wenn ich mich an einen Spielautomaten stelle, da 50 EU reinballere und mal sehen ob ich paar 100er raushole. Wenn nicht bau ich den Automat einfach auseinaander und hol mir meine 50 Öcken wieder raus. War ja auch Abzocke von dem Automatenbetreiber. Dabei stand ja an dem Automaten "Traumgewinne warten auf dich". Und es gibt auch noch Leute hier die dem TE recht geben. Verückte Welt!


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2013)

> Zu Recht leitet Paypal ein Mahnverfahren ein!


Warum soll Paypal berechtigt sein fremder Leute Forderungen (hier des 1 Cent Anbieters) geltend zu machen?


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2013)

Was der Vergleich mit einem  Spielautomat bedeuten soll, verschließt sich mir.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2013)

kioto schrieb:


> ...Aber was der TE hier macht ist ja keinen Deut besser. Er weiß das es Abzocke ist registriert sich trotzdem und verballert da 50 EUR. Dann meldet er bei Paypal nen Konflikt an und da er dort nicht das Geld wiederbekommt bucht er das einfach zurück!? Gehts noch? Zu Recht leitet Paypal ein Mahnverfahren ein!...



Hallo kioto, es mag Dir grad so erscheinen, aber die Anmeldung von Rüdiger Kunz hat ganz andere Hintergründe als Du grade denkst.
Was Du hier liest ist die Spitze des Eisbergs, und über den Rest kann noch nicht geschrieben werden.
Aber sei Dir versichert, der R.K. ist mitnichten der leichtgläubige Spieler für den Du ihn grade hältst.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2013)

kioto schrieb:


> TE


Wer ist das? Meinst du den RK (für Rüdiger Kunz)?


kioto schrieb:


> Das diese Pennyauktionen Abzocke sind ist ja klar....Er weiß das es Abzocke ist registriert sich trotzdem....


dem RK war das zuvor eben nicht klar, dem ging es genau so, wie dem Gesetzgeber....


kioto schrieb:


> ....das die Gesetzgeber nichts dagegen tun ....


Weder der RK wusste es, noch kann angenommen werden, dass die Problematik beim Gesetzgeber angekommen ist - überhaupt, wer ist denn der Herr Gesetzgeber? Oder ist das gar eine Frau, eine Frau Aigner etwa?




kioto schrieb:


> Wäre das gleiche als wenn ich mich an einen Spielautomaten stelle, da 50 EU reinballere ....


Nun, du scheinst dich ja etwas mit dem System auszukennen. Nur, die Werbung hat nicht verraten, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, überhaupt etwas zum erwarteten Preis zu kaufen. Schon mal die Aufmachung analysiert? Außerdem, warum versteckt sich der Betreiber von z. B. swoggi.de hinter britischen Firmen, lässt die Zahlungen über Singapore laufen und ist eigentlich Franzose aus Lyon? Und da schreibselst du was von


kioto schrieb:


> Verückte Welt!


Was ist eigentlich mit den in Deutschland abzuführenden Steuern für die Nutzung solcher Systeme durch deutsche Kunden? Werden die neuerdings, wenn man ein globales Zahlungssystem verwendet, wie hier PayPal, etwa erlassen? Oder zahlt der Franzose im Fall swoggi.de die etwa am Ort seines britischen Firmennetzwerkes oder womöglich doch in Asien?


kioto schrieb:


> Gehts noch? Zu Recht leitet Paypal ein Mahnverfahren ein!


Kann es doch machen, wir sind eine freie Welt! Aber warum unterstützt PayPal überhaupt diesen Kunden, wo doch der Support von PayPal schon mehrfach Kenntnis davon erlangt hat, dass da was nicht stimmt! RK hat mir seinen eMailverkehr mit PayPal überlassen. Darin heißt es z. B.:


			
				PayPal schrieb:
			
		

> _PayPal duldet keinen Betrug oder illegale Aktivitäten._ Ihre Beschwerde wurde in den Aufzeichnungen über den von Ihnen gemeldeten PayPal-Nutzer festgehalten. Wenn wir feststellen, dass dieser Nutzer gegen unsere Richtlinien verstoßen hat, werden wir dem nachgehen und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen. Ist dies der Fall, werden wir uns möglicherweise demnächst zum Status dieser Beschwerde mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.


Warum aber prüft PayPal nicht tatsächlich die Begebenheiten um diesen Nutzer, wo sich die Chance hierzu nahezu aufdrängt? Nein, PayPal stellt nach wie vor sein System diesem Anbieter zur Verfügung. Nach meinem Gusto ist das nicht nur leichtfertige sondern aktuell gar vorsätzliche Geldwäsche durch PayPal, zu Gunsten des Händlers. Da muss sich PayPal nicht wundern, wenn dahin gehend Beschwerden an die für PayPal in Luxemburg zuständige CSSF gerichtet werden und außerdem womöglich Staatsanwaltschaften sich nicht nur dem Händler sondern auch dem Zahlungssystembetreiber annehmen müssen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (3 Juni 2013)

Ich wette unser Lyoneser hat genug Sockenpuppen, die für ihn den Forentroll machen. Ignore mode *on*.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2013)

Na Klasse - Beweihräucherung von Swoggi ...

http://yourlifestyleguide.net/Swoggili/


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juni 2013)

Kein Impressum ( jedenfalls nicht vor einer  Anmeldung )
Google hat es trotzdem gefunden:


> Sophora Media Ltd
> 145 - 157 St John Street
> Londres EC1V 4PY


Geschäftsadresse  mit dutzenden Unternehmen
Interessante Analyse des Ladens > http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?18325-Internet-Abzocke-von-quot-SWOGGI-DE-quot


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 07209689 ist die Registernummer der *Juniper Global *(und eben nicht die der Sophora)
> 
> Das heißt: Den Inhaber der swoggi.de *gibt es nicht!*
> 
> ...


S.Y.L. taucht übrigens in den Offshoreleaksdokumenten auf. Man kann dann sehen, zu welchen Firmengründern es Beziehungen gibt (ist nur etwas für Hardcore-Infomaniacs)
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/90256


----------



## bieter (30 Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man im Falle einer Kündigung Anspruch auf Auszahlung des Guthabens (Gebote) hat (und ob ggf. eine Bearbeitungsgebühr erhoben werden darf)?

In Baden-Württemberg sind Cent-Auktionen bereits verboten, weil sie als Glücksspiel eingestuft worden sind. Ist das auch in anderen Bundesländern so?


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2013)

bieter schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man im Falle einer Kündigung Anspruch auf Auszahlung des Guthabens (Gebote) hat


...der Nutzer RK und ich haben hier nur swoggi.de seziert, können also nur dazu was schreiben.

Das Guthaben wird bei swoggi - abzüglich der Bearbeitungsgebühr (dzt. lt. AGB 15 €) - ausgezahlt. Die Gutschrift erfolgt auf Anforderung an den Support - siehe AGB! Die Rückzahlung wird auf die selbe Weise abgewickelt wie die Einzahlung, also über Kreditkarte, PayPal, ClickandBuy usw. Guthaben aus Gratispunkten verfallen jedoch und werden somit nicht ausbezahlt. Diese "Preimum"-Punkte sind auch gesondert in der Statistik des Nutzersa aufgeführt.



bieter schrieb:


> In Baden-Württemberg sind Cent-Auktionen bereits verboten, weil sie als Glücksspiel eingestuft worden sind. Ist das auch in anderen Bundesländern so?


Nein! Dass in BW so ein Verbot vorliegen soll und dieses auch rechtskräftig sei, kann ich mir zwar vorstellen bezweifle es aber erst einmal, da ein solches Verbot nicht unbedingt nur eine Ländersache ist. Außerdem ist der Anbieter von z. B. swoggi "offiziell" in England und die Zahlungsabwicklung erfolgt international. Was soll da ein Verbot eines einzelnen Bundeslandes ausrichten?


----------



## target-x (1 August 2013)

Bin durch Recherchen auf diese Seite und Diskussion gestoßen. 

Bezüglich des "trolls" glaube ich schon an eine persönliche Meinung, denke aber die Erklärung, dass es sich nicht um ein gewöhnlichen user handelt, sollten die Ansichten in ihr richtiges Licht rücken.

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass gegen solche Machenschaften vorgegangen wird! Ich werde meinen kleinen teil beisteuern, indem ich bei der Welt.De eine Beschwerde einreiche, weil sie anzeigen zu diesem schund schalten.


Meine mail (man beachte die Plagiats freie Zitate):




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit Erschrecken musste ich feststellen, dass Sie Werbung für bekannte Abzocke [1,2] in ihren mobilen Artikel schalten. Ich bitte Sie diese Werbung unverzüglich von ihren Seiten zu entfernen und in Zukunft die Zusammenstellung ihrer Werbung zu überprüfen. Sie machen Werbung für Firmen die mehrfach unter Verdacht des Betrugs geraten sind und die laufende Anzeigen wegen Steuerhinterziehung und Geldwäsche [1] haben. Sie sollten außerdem ihren Werbepartner zu Rechenschaft bitten, warum diese Anzeigen zwischen links auf Artikeln ihrer Webseite landen oder sollte ich sagen versteckt werden.
> 
> ...



[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und Tags gesetzt]


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2013)

Diese Art der Werbung ist aber abhängig von den aufgerufenen Themen und dem beanstpruchten Content. Ich glaube kaum, dass Welt.de hier eine Verantwortung erkennen wird. Selbst hier bei Computerbetrug.de erscheint gelegentlich AdSense-Werbung von genau den Projekten, um die hier diskutiert wird, eben weil darüber diskutiert wird. Google sei Dank!


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2013)

Gut - diese Art von Werbung ist auch sperrbar.
Wir aus dem Modteam tun uns die Werbung freiwillig an um solche schwarzen Schafe zu erkennen und zu sperren


----------



## target-x (1 August 2013)

Klar, aber der Artikel war über die zur Zeit Nummer eins der amerikanischen Büchercharts, ein Muslim der ein Buch über Jesus geschrieben hat. Hat erstmal recht wenig mit unserer Betrugsseite zu tun.

Weiter ist der Schritt von dieser Art von Werbung zur "penis-Vergrößerung" recht gering. Außerdem hat doch adsense auch Richtlinien, die ein Anbieter einhalten muss, um werben zu dürfen. Wenn sich nun große oder viele adsense Kunden beschweren, dann muss wohl auch Google reagieren. Denn wie im Verlauf des threads schon erwähnt, ist es untersagt kriminelle Machenschaften zu bewerben und meiner Auffassung nach unterliegt es der Sorgfaltspflicht eines Betreibers zu prüfen, ob die beworbenen Unternehmen kein geltendenes Recht verletzen.

Wenn nun obendrein ein user auf solche Missstände hinweist, dann kann man auch auf grob fahrlässig plädieren, falls keine Prüfung erfolgt.


----------



## H. Pilch (7 August 2013)

und weiter geht es damit: Diesmal als Werbeung bei gmx.at:
http: // wunderlifestyle24 . com/lo1/
(Wer sich das Durchlesen antun möchte, bitte einfach die Leerzeichen herauslöschen)

LG
H. Pilch

Schade, dass ich den Schrammel nicht vorbeischicken kann.


----------



## susn (6 November 2013)

Finger weg von sowggi! Ernsthaft!


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2013)

susn schrieb:


> Finger weg von sowggi!


Nichts anderes wird hier im Fred behandelt. Man kann da noch weiter gehen: 





> Finger weg von jeglichen 1-Cent-Auktionen,


... da es davon wohl einige, von verschiedenen Anbietern gibt.


----------



## susn (13 November 2013)

Damit stehe ich auch nicht alleine da, ich habe auch noch ein bisschen auf Seiten und Foren geguckt und mich informiert und ein paar schöne Erfahrungen gefunden wie auf http://www.erfahrungen-teilen.com/swoggi die meine Meinung eigentlich bestätigen! Natürlich kann jeder trotzdem machen was er meint, aber gewarnt werdet ihr eigentlich hiermit eindeutig!


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2013)

susn schrieb:


> ...aber gewarnt werdet ihr eigentlich hiermit eindeutig!


Na ja, "wir" hier sind damit ohnehin längst durch. Kann aber durchaus sein, dass das Thema immer wieder mal vorgekramt wird.


----------



## werv (8 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Na ja, "wir" hier sind damit ohnehin längst durch. Kann aber durchaus sein, dass das Thema immer wieder mal vorgekramt wird.



Dann "krame" ich mal fleissig 

Mir sind irgendwie zur Zeit Berichte zu
www.justcents.de
aufgefallen.

Es handelt sich um eine modifizierte Cent Auktion Seite.


Ich stelle erstmal zwei Berichte, ohne sie zu bewerten:

http://www.nicht-spurlos.de/sparmassnahmen-weihnachten-justcents/110888/
http://addis-techblog.de/2013/11/cent-auktionen-muessen-nicht-immer-geld-verbrennen/


Und nun meine eigene (zusatz) Infos:

Justcents wirbt damit, dass man die Artikel, die man nicht ersteigert hat
einfach zum Festpreis kaufen kann. Wenn man das macht, dann werden
die "Gebote" zurückerstattet.
Meiner Meinung nach wird dadurch der Sucht und Kauffaktor sehr stark
gefördert. Man hat zusätzlichen Anreiz die (in Vergleich viel teureren - dazu komme ich noch) Artikel zu kaufen. 
Danach sind die Gebote wieder vorhanden und man bietet wieder. Und das Karusell dreht sich.......

Die Personen, die nicht gewonnen haben, haben die Möglichkeit die Artikel
zum Festpreis zu kaufen - ich gebe hier ein paar Beispiele
(Verglichen wird mit Amazon/ciao.Ich rechne Versandkosten schon dadrauf, bei justcents gibt es keine):

Apple TV
justcents 118  Amazon 99

Blue-Ray Sony BDP-S1100
justcents: 89  ciao: 53,99

Apple I-pad 4
justcents: 574  ciao: 399

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1
justcents: 592  amazon 493,28 (bei ciao noch 50 billiger, aber ich
  kannte die shops nicht gut)


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2013)

werv schrieb:


> www.justcents.de
> 
> Es handelt sich um eine modifizierte Cent Auktion Seite.


..und eine deutsche aus Gelnhausen noch dazu! Da sollte man - so kurz vor Weihnachten - DropShipping besondere Bedeutung beimessen.


----------



## Juralinchen (6 Februar 2014)

das Seltsame ist, dass living at home und wunderlifestyle unter xxx quibids auch noch bewerben. Bei living at home wundert es mich insofern, dass living at home fuer den inhalt der links haftet. Dass die Gesellschaft dieses risiko eingeht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.-

[Link entfernt]


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Februar 2014)

Hübsch!

Hier möchte jemand einen langweiligen Wasserkocher, für den sich sonst stundenlang niemand interessiert hat, ersteigern. Aber mit der Abgabe des ersten Gebots, tritt nach wenigen Sekunden ein weiterer Bieter auf, der eifrig mitbietet:

http://scientia-est-veritas.blogspot.de/2013/04/lug-betrug-und-spielcasino-quibids-die.html

Nebelwolf


----------



## SammyShakur (6 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich wollte diesen Thread nicht noch einmal eröffnen.
Also poste ich einfach mal ein Kommentar drunter und hoffe, dass bei euch die Alarm bzw.- e-Mail Glocken klingeln ^^.
Ich habe leider bevor ich diese Seite gefunden habe bei Madbid.de auch paar mücken reingesteckt und natürlich nichts bekommen. Obwohl man doch garantierte zu gewinnen o.0
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe madbid drauf angeschrieben und auf die Geld zurück bzw. gewinnauschüttuungs Garantie hingewiesen. Es kam lediglich ein schnödes; "
Die Bids Ihres ersten Pakets bekommen Sie zurück, sobald Sie diese verbraucht haben. Da Sie in der Zwischenzeit ein 100 Bids Paket gekauft haben, werden diese zuerst aufgebraucht, da diese Bids einen geringeren Wert haben.

Außerdem bekommen Sie den Wert aller Bids, mit denen Sie nicht gewinnen, als Rabatt gutgeschrieben, den Sie für jeden Sofortkauf verwenden können. Sie haben im Moment einen Rabatt in Höhe von 19,59€ zur Verfügung.

Da der Wert bereits als Rabatt gutgeschrieben worden ist, können verbrauchte Pakete leider nicht rückerstattet werden."

Was meint ihr? Wie sollte ich da vorgehen? Was kann man hiergegen unternehmen? Jetzt wo wir doch wissen das es offenbar Steuerhinterzug und Geldwäsche ist.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Goblin (6 Juni 2014)

Lasst die Finger von solchen Schrottseiten und kauft euch die Sachen im Laden oder im seriösen Shop


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2014)

SammyShakur schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Wie sollte ich da vorgehen? Was kann man hiergegen unternehmen?


Straf- und Steuerrechtlich geht da gar nichts, das habe ich schon alles sehr professionell durchgezogen. Einzige Chance wäre Zivilrecht, doch da wirft man wahrscheinlich nur gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher.


----------



## SammyShakur (6 Juni 2014)

Und paypal dafür abstrafen und das Geld einfach wieder einziehen? Wüsste gerne wie es dem Rüdiger damit ergangen ist. Ich meine, paypal unterstütz ja ganz klar die falschen Leute mit ihrem inkompetentenhandeln.
Außer Inkasso wird bei mir wohl nichts eingehen richtig? Und da die Inkasso so viele Rechte hat wie die Bildzeitung, wird dem höchstwahrscheinlich nichts folgen. Oder wie seht ihr das? Bei mir geht es ja noch nicht einmal um einen 30€ betrag. Lediglich 28€. Zum Glück!


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß wenn Du Dich mit PaPal anlegst.
Mit welcher Begründung?
Ohne Titel, ohne irgendwas juristisch greifbares, ohne juristische Erfahrung?
Rüdiger ist ein alter Haudegen mit entsprechender Erfahrung sich mit solchen Leuten anzulegen wie viele von uns hier. Nur ist das kein Spiel für Amateure - sorry daß ich das so drastisch formuliere ...
Buchs als Lehrgeld ab, beiß Dir wegen mir ein Monogramm in den A.... aber fang keinen Kampf gegen Windmühlen ohne Erfahrung an.
Wenn Du raufen willst brauchst Du einen erfahrenen Anwalt, aber ob der für 28 € Streitwert ein Blatt Papier bewegt ist eigentlich keine Frage ...


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juni 2014)

BTW Rüdiger... Was ist nach BFS eigendlich noch gekommen? mal liest ja nichts mehr von dir dadrüber


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Juni 2014)

Das kann man im Nachbarthread lesen, in dem wir nicht mehr nur über die 1-Cent-Auktion sondern vor allem über das Forderungsmanagement diskutiert hatten. Hier war der Verzicht dokumentiert:


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Immer wieder Samstags, kommt ein Schreiben von BFS risk. Heute aber das letzte in dieser Sache! Hat der BenTigger doch Recht behalten, denn ich darf mein Geld nun behalten. Etwas mehr Sportgeist hätte ich schon erwartet aber eigentlich hat die BFS nur fair gespielt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 10375​



PayPal hat den Account gesperrt und macht den nur wieder auf, wenn ich doch bezahlen würde.

Einige Monate nach diesem Streit hatte ich ein neues Konto eröffnet, mit der selben Bankverbindung und auch den selben Kundendaten, aber eben nur mit einer anderen eMailadresse. PayPal lässt mich damit agieren und zahlt auch Guthaben aus. Ist halt ein neuer Dienstleistungsvertrag!


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info... hatte ich aus den Augen verloren, aber dein Zitat hats mir wieder aus dem Off vorgeholt


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (22 Juni 2014)

Nimm es als Lehrgeld und lehne Dich entspannt zurück. Beobachte die nächsten Jahre was passiert (meist nix) und wenn die Burschis im Prozess einen ehemaligen Justizminister als Gutachter vorweisen können, der bestätigt, dass alles rechtens war, weisst Du bescheid.


----------



## klausp (24 Juni 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wenn Du Dich mit PaPal anlegst.   ...



Das hat Georg Schnurer von der c't gerade gemacht. Es hat zwar nichts mit 1-cent-auktionen zu tun und er ist auch kein PayPal-Kunde, ist aber trotzdem bei PayPal gelandet.
Ein sehr lesenswerter Bericht. Er hat die Macht der Medien hinter sich. Ein einfacher Kunde hätte wohl schlechtere Karten.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PayPal-Kein-Entkommen-2237432.html


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2014)

klausp schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PayPal-Kein-Entkommen-2237432.html
> 
> 
> 
> > PayPal Gastzahlung


Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema hier! PayPal ist eben augenscheinlich nicht immer gleich PayPal!


----------



## klausp (25 Juni 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema hier! ...



Ja, das ist schon klar. Es war halt bei der Suche nach PayPal der erste Treffer.
Es passt wohl besser hier hin.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/paypal-empfehlenswert.7930

Wenn es einer der Moderatoren freundlicherweise verschieben würde.


----------



## seeality (7 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Julia Schnitzler und ich bin Autorin der WDR Servicezeit.
Wir würden gerne mit einem Beitrag über die 1CentAuktionen aufklären und suchen nach Betroffenen,
die uns Ihre Geschichte erzählen würden.
Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, meldet Euch doch gerne bei mir unter [email protected]
LG Julia


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 November 2014)

Hm,

warum sucht Ihr eigentlich immer Opfer? In diesem Fall kann man selber etwas Geld investieren und die Masche beobachten. Die Tricks sind ja auch leicht zu durchschauen. - Warum bietet tagelang keiner auf den Artikel und nach Deinem ersten Gebot ist das Interesse an dem Artikel gigantisch?

Nebelwolf


----------



## rundr (10 August 2015)

Hallo Herr
*Rüdiger Kunz*
ich bin in der gleichen Misere wie oben beschrieben,
habe mich bei Vip-Auktion ein Konto eröffnet, da ich der Meinung war dass es wie ebay ist
kann mit der Plattform aber nicht wirklich was anfangen, habe dafür über Paypal 58 Euro bezahlt um mich überhaupt registrieren zu können
die ich gerne wieder zurück hätte,da ich mich nach 5 Minuten wieder abgemeldet habe,
können sie mir helfen dies zu bewerkstelligen
nachdem die Firma auf ein Anschreiben nicht reagierte habe ich einen Fall bei euch aufmachen lassen wo mir jetzt folgendes geschrieben wurde:
*da Sie einen Fall auf PayPal eröffnet haben lag es bei PayPal darüber zu entscheiden. 
Es wurde zu unseren Gunsten entschieden und Sie wurden gemäß unserer AGB's, denen Sie bei der Registrierung zugestimmt haben erstattet.*
das heisst jetzt in Zahlen, 58 Euro gezahlt, jetzt soll ich 34 Euro bekommen (sind aber auch noch nicht da)
das sind 24 Euro für 5-Minütige Mietgliedschaft. Seriös ist war anderes
können sie mir sagen ob sie wirklich bei Paypal so entschieden haben und ob das wirklich so ist?
das Geld wurde von meiner Paypalkonto-Adresse eingezogen

bitte um baldige Rückinfo
danke für die Hilfe

MfG
Renate Hoffmann


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2015)

rundr schrieb:


> können sie mir helfen dies zu bewerkstelligen


Nein!

Wenn sie meine Postings aufmerksam durchgelesen haben, dann erkennen sie unschwer, dass ihnen niemand bei der Rückholung einer Zahlung via PayPal helfen kann. In meinem Fall habe ich den PayPalaccount dann nimmer genutzt und mich gerade so erfolgreich mit dem Inkasso geeinigt. Da ich letztlich nicht bezahlt hatte, verblieb der Schaden bei PayPal, da die ihrem Kunden Vip-Auktion die dann strittige Zahlung zugeleitet hatte.


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2015)

Außerdem - guggst Du hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/1-cent-auktionen.41944/page-6#post-379056
Und eine individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier nicht leisten sagt der Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 August 2015)

Das Forum hier ist darüber hinaus keine Behörde.

Das Forum hier kann weder PayPal noch die dubiose Auktionsplattform zu irgend etwas zwingen, wenn die sich zickig stellen. 

Freiwillig werden die nicht rückzahlen, erst recht nicht wegen Gejammere in Foren.

Als Betroffene(r) muss man also selbst tätig werden und ggf. über den Rechtsweg versuchen, seinen Anspruch durchzusetzen. Ggf. über einen Anwalt und mit Klage vor Gericht. Zu bedenken ist hier allerdings das hohe Kostenrisiko im Vergleich zu einem sehr niedrigen Streitwert.


----------



## rundr (11 August 2015)

ich habe es verstanden, danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2016)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Der Atikel ist für focus ganz gut gemacht, ich staune fast. Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben, es gibt wohl noch mehr solcher Abzocker als ich dachte.
> [...]
> gaanz toll auch wellbid.de: http://www.wellbid.com/info/operator.html
> Die Gesellschaft Welmory Limited mit dem Firmensitz auf Zypern in Nikosien P.C. 1065 Arch. Makariou III, 2-4/703, gegründet nach dem Recht von Zypern, registriert im Gesellschaftsregister unter der Nummer HE 245903 durch das Ministerium für Handel, Industrie und Tourismus von Zypern, Höhe des Stammkapitals: 1 001 000 EUR (eine Million ein Tausend Euro), VAT: CY 10245903 , stellt die Artikel zur Auktion aus und trägt volle Verantwortung für ihre Lieferung.
> ...


Ok, manchmal dauern meine Antworten ein bisschen. Die Wellbid gibt eine Adresse in Zypern an, mit etwas Knobelei könnte man bei einer Anwaltsfirma in Singapore landen, zu deren Kunden möglicherweise eine Person gehört, die im Bericht einer Researchfirma namens "Zatarra" eine Rolle spielt. Leider ist dieser Bericht noch nicht erschienen und die Verbindung ist sehr wacklig. Ich wollte nur erklären, warum ich jetzt darauf komme.

Was man allerdings (wenn man nur gründlich genug liest) im Zatarrabericht lesen kann, ist, dass Welmory über Wirecard abrechnet, bzw. zumindest 2012 abgerechnet hat.
Im übrigen ergibt sich auch eine Beziehung zwischen der Welmory und einer "Bet4win", dies allerdings nur, weil auch deren Deckmäntelchen (Tinkerbelle Enterprises Ltd.) mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit von dem gleichen Firmengründer in Zypern gegründet wurde (der eben auch in noch nicht geklärtem Zusammenhang mit einer Adresse in Singapore auftaucht, wo eine Firma des Herrn X registriert ist, der mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit im nächsten Zatarrabericht auftauchen wird)

links
https://opencorporates.com/companies/cy/HE245903
https://opencorporates.com/companies/cy/HE151072
(Welmory und Tinkerbelle haben denselben Firmengründer)

http://cy-check.com/cdl-services-limited/103132.html
(Die Direktoren des Firmengründer)

Frag nicht, woher ich das schon wieder weiß. Ich bin Chaostheoretiker, die wissen fast alles... fast


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2016)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> diese Patienten sollten in dem Bezug auch mal zum Aka Aka Arzt :
> http://peakmediacom.com/


hatte ich gesagt, dass die zu swoggi gehören?
ich habe aber keine Lust, mir durchzulesen, worum es überhaupt ging.


----------

